
Privatized prisons lead to more inmates, longer sentences, study finds - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-privatized-prisons-inmates-longer-sentences.html
======
samizdis
_The authors found two potential reasons for the effect of private prisons.
The first is corruption, where judges or legislators may be influenced to give
out harsher sentences or write laws with harsher penalties.

The most prominent corruption example is the 'kids for cash' scandal in
Pennsylvania, where two judges were bribed by a private prison company to give
harsher sentences to juvenile offenders instead of probation to increase
occupancy at for-profit detention centers.

The other potential reason for the findings is increased capacity._

------
pmiller2
Link to paper:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S09275...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0927537120301123)

Link to recent preprint: [http://ses.wsu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/Revised-Prison...](http://ses.wsu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/Revised-Prison-LE-draft-fin.pdf)

